# Help with scents, please :-)



## SoapyGal (May 23, 2008)

Hi all! I cannot join the Scent Review Board because of my email address being GMail....   So... I figured the only other way to figure things out about scents would be to come here and ask you all if you had any knowledge of soaping with certain scents, and any trouble I should be aware of before I start my first batch.  I will be doing CP. Is there any accelerated tracing, or color changes, or whatever (?) with the following:

I bought 4 from MMS:

* Bulgarian Lavender EO
* Bergamot & Chamomille FO
* Lilac FO
* Lavender Flowers FO

Thank you for any help you can offer me


----------



## IrishLass (May 24, 2008)

Hi SoapyGal,

I don't have any of those particular fragrances and /or eo's, but I checked over on TheScentReviewBoard for you, and the only one on your list from MMS that there was a review for was the Lavender Flowers. At least I think it was for Lavender Flowers. The reviewer called it Lavender Fleur-type FO. I'm hoping it's the same as what you have. Anyway, the reviewer CP'd it and she said she experienced no Acceleration or Discoloration with her batch. She soaped it at .5 oz ppo and said it was good and strong (almost too strong at that amount), and that she added it to her oils before adding the lye. I hope that helps. If not, I hope someone else who has these particular scents will chirp in.


IrishLass


----------



## Soapmaker Man (May 24, 2008)

SoapyGal, I use Bulgarian Lavender EO but only in lotions & Creams.  It is such a nice smelling EO.  In soap most soapers, myself included, use 40/42 Lavender EO.  This is a hybrid lavender that works well in CP and costs much less than its cousin Bulgarian Lavender EO.  I also have Lavender Flowers from another supplier, and it behaves fairly well.  It really doesn't smell much like the real stuff IMHO, but different in a good way.

Paul :wink:


----------



## SoapyGal (May 25, 2008)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> Hi SoapyGal,
> 
> I don't have any of those particular fragrances and /or eo's, but I checked over on TheScentReviewBoard for you, and the only one on your list from MMS that there was a review for was the Lavender Flowers. At least I think it was for Lavender Flowers. The reviewer called it Lavender Fleur-type FO. I'm hoping it's the same as what you have. Anyway, the reviewer CP'd it and she said she experienced no Acceleration or Discoloration with her batch. She soaped it at .5 oz ppo and said it was good and strong (almost too strong at that amount), and that she added it to her oils before adding the lye. I hope that helps. If not, I hope someone else who has these particular scents will chirp in.
> 
> ...



Irish Lass ~

How kind of you!  Thank you very much for looking into that for me!  That's what I mean about this board.... you guys are the best!

That's very helpful. My first batch will only be a 1-pounder so as not to waste too much if things go south. I was prepared to put a full oz into it -- so I'm really glad I asked first!    Yikes!!


Paul ~ thanks for the tip about the 40/42.  I have seen that, and had no idea what it was.  I started out by ordering a whole bunch of sniffies (.5 mL sizes) from MMS, and my daughter & hubby chose their favs, she wants the lilac, he wants the Lavender Flowers (I agree with you on that one, it smells okay, but nothing like lavender to my nose), and I chose the Bulgarian Lavender -- mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, I luv that smell alot!!  I guess I'll go to their website & see what they suggest as far as how much ppo. 

Thanks for all the help, guys!!


----------

